# Should I buy this??



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy a ATV. Ive wanted one for a while and depending on how the bids come out this year I may need one for sidewalks. Its a 2004 Polaris Sportsman 600 HO 4x4 with aftermarket ITP rims and new tires, saddle bags, 2" Lift Kit, Crash Bar, Exhaust, Winch and Plow. Has 1240 Miles and 218 Hours... I can get it for 2800 bucks cash, is this a good deal or what??


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*buy*

sounds like a real good price, buy it!


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Go for it! Sounds like one hell of a deal to me!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If it's in good shape that sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Agreed, I wouldn't think twice with the low miles & plow & winch already on it.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mother &%*$#@ sold it! Missed out big time but thanks for the responses


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

badabing1512;814528 said:


> Mother &%*$#@ sold it! Missed out big time but thanks for the responses


That sucks. Good luck on finding an ATV. I'm sure theres more deals out there.


----------

